# La Spaz 12 on demand or keep Major?



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Man this coffee scene is a joke... I'm on my 4th machine, 3rd grinder so far this year!! Loving it.

So I currently use a polished Major, which I love. I think it looks awesome, and obviously it performs well. But I single dose, once maybe twice a day.

So an on demand grinder I guess would be better for my needs, but my pockets are not as deep as I wished they were, so my choice would be limited.

Now the other day I picked up a new (to me) coffee machine, La Spaziale S1, and with it came an Astro 12 OD grinder. Both have had minimal use but are around 4 years old.

I will obviously test drive the new grinder and see how I get on, but I am still very much an amateur, learning slowly, so I just wondered what the general opinion is.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't know anything about the Astro 12, but welcome to the S1 club! (I may start an owners club thread....I think there may be about 4 or 5 of us now!)

I've had mine for 10 months and have learned a lot about it's idiosyncrasies. Is it the mini or the plumbed in S1 you have?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

It's neither.

It's the lesser spotted Armonia!! The EK model. Because I need two groups for my one coffee a day...











lake_m said:


> Don't know anything about the Astro 12, but welcome to the S1 club! (I may start an owners club thread....I think there may be about 4 or 5 of us now!)
> 
> I've had mine for 10 months and have learned a lot about it's idiosyncrasies. Is it the mini or the plumbed in S1 you have?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Beanbag said:


> It's neither.
> 
> It's the lesser spotted Armonia!! The EK model. Because I need two groups for my one coffee a day...


Oh right! I didn't know they did a two group S1. That'll be plumbed in only then (rotary pump)


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Oh right! I didn't know they did a two group S1. That'll be plumbed in only then (rotary pump)


No, manual fill!!


----------

